# Just started Caltrate 600 + D ..



## lisa01 (Sep 24, 2001)

Hi everyone ... I have IBS D and have had no luck w/ any type of medication for relief of D other than Imodium. I was excited reading about the great results people have w/ the calcium carbonate & so I am trying it but have not seen any relief at all. I am taking 200 pills w/ meals daily. When can I start to see results do you think?Thanks


----------



## lisa01 (Sep 24, 2001)

Opps, I meant TWO pills daily w/ food.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Taking a full pill to start with may cause you some gas and indigestion for the first 3 days.It is better to take 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with food. Then in 3 days up it to a full tablet 3 times a day with food if the diarrhe is not controlled..I had relief the first day. If you take other meds you may have to deal with the side effects of them and work around them so they don't interfer with by taking calcium. Mainly it is thyroid meds and iron that you need to take a different times then the calcium.Linda


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Lisa01 - glad to hear it's only 2 pills and not 200!! Like LNAPE said, give it a few days. I had relief almost right away and was taking 1/2 a pill 3 x a day with my meals. Now, months later, I only take one pill a day at dinnertime. Give it a chance. Good luck and please keep us posted! By the way, how long have you been taking it and are you on other meds?? God Bless, Cindy


----------



## lisa01 (Sep 24, 2001)

Thanks for responding guys ...No I am not taking any other medication for anything. It's now been since Monday and I have not seen any kind of relief. Nor did I have gas or indigestion but I take the supplement w/ meals or snacks...I guess I'll try three & see what happens.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Lisa,You are ready to increase to a full tablet with each meal so let us know how that goes.Linda


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

lisa01,What brand of calcium are you taking and does it have magensium in it (more than 40%)? LNAPE is really the expert at this, but I just can't believe you are not having any good results at all. How many milligrams are you taking in the 2 pills. Hopefully LNAPE will e-mail you with some more advice, too...but these would be the queations I would have for you. Good Luck!! Cindy


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2001)

I am going to try the calcium this weekend. I haven't tried before because I was afraid it would cause c, but after reading the posts, Iwill start out with 1 and try. I am so tiredof spending hours in the bathroom every morningand still feeling like I need to go all day. It's very uncomfortable. Does anyone else havea constant feeling of incomplete evacuation?I don't want to start going back to the doctors for more tests unless I have to, I am praying the calcium will help. Also, I have had surgerytwice for hemorrhoids and a rectal fissure. I hope I haven't had too much done in that area that is causing the feeling of not being finished. But, I am praying that it's just plain ole' ibs, I can work on that. It's just very nerve wracking to feel not finished all the time. I have been c all my life, but other than taking a long time in the morning, it didn't bother me the rest of the time, until about 4 years ago, and since that time, I have a constant pressure like I have to go all the time, now it's more like d and I just go for hours before work and still don't feel finished. I'm going to try the calcium this weekend and pray that it will help without causing c. Thanks for any suggestions guys. It sure helps to know that I'm not alone in this fight. I pray that God will somehow help us all to find the answers and feel healthy again. allycat


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

allycat,If you problem is bad in the morning take your calcium with a snack at bedtime. You may also want to split the tablet in 1/2 doses one night and one in the morning.Let us know how you do.Linda


----------

